

Internet Explorer 8 Release Candidate 1 Now Available - jsdalton
http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2009/01/26/internet-explorer-8-release-candidate-now-available.aspx

======
agotterer
wohooo! Another browser to support!

